# Feeling Loved :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

So I'm back from my mini break and of course the first stop was to collect my Cutsie Tootsie and Snazzy Zazzy from boarding  

Noah had given me a look of pure disgust when I dropped them off on Friday morning but he gave me a great welcome when I arrived back this afternoon  I walked in and at first he didn't react because he wasn't expecting me but within just a couple of seconds he looked up and ran over chuckling in his happy voice and doing his little excited dance  
It was so heartwarming and reassures me that I'm doing something right at least  

Of course Zazu joined in instantly too and came straight over also  

They were both delighted to be home and everything had to be investigated making sure cubby holes etc. were still intact before they both had their baths and settled back into ordinary routine  

I did notice Zazu came home with a few new sounds though! 

Glad to have my birdies home


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is so gratifying to come home to that sort of love!
I'm glad the boys are all settled back into their routine and none of their cubby holes or favorite toys disappeared while they were away. *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank goodness no one disturbed their favourite little spaces! That's so adorable!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Awww!!!! What a wonderful bond so devoted your birds really love you. Your little ones are happy to be home with there mum.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

that's so wonderful all is well and comfy.back to the usual routine lol.your flock loves you so.a blessed feeling.take care.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I never cease to be amazed at how expressive birds faces are even though they don't have lips or eyebrows as such. They can nearly pout or get the most innocent look on their faces when they have done something wrong or give you a dirty look when you have upset them. I can just imagine the look Noah gave you when you left him on Friday and the look of sheer joy when he saw you coming to pick him up. The same for little Zazu on his first visit to the vets for boarding. Hopefully the new sounds he has picked up are good ones.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Haha yes thankfully no bad words in there!!


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

Glad to hear they had a nice spa visit and are settling back into their routine now.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Feeling*

Such a wonderful experience. Well deserved for their very special mom.
Blessnigs, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great to hear Niamh. Glad all is well!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How cute that they were so excited to see you and be back at their home  

It sounds like everything went splendidly and I'm happy to hear that Noah and Zazu are doing well 

Thanks for the update! :wave:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, that's really sweet! I'm glad your boys were so happy to see you and gave you such a warm welcome! 
It certainly is a great feeling to notice their positive reaction after seeing us and we come to the realization that they have in fact missed us while we were away.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

If your happy and you know it dance around, if your happy and you know it then you really ought to show it if your happy and you know it dance around.
Noah and Zazu will definitely be happy I am sure. As will their Mummy.:Love birds:


----------

